# Need some good elk recipes.



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well my 13 year old got his first big game animal (cow elk) on Saturday. Being fairly new to hunting, it is the first elk in the family (yep, he beat out the old man and filled his tag and I didn't). I am intersted in some good recipes for elk jerky, roast, salami, etc... I would really like to figure out how to make jerky without turning it black like necrotic tissue (due to using soy or teriyaki sauce as the cure). Any onf would be great!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Some of the best jerky seasoning comes from HiMountain Seasonings(himtnjerky.com). You can purchase it at Cabelas, Sportsmans and some of the local food stores. If you are in davis County, you can get it at Winegars. As for cooking, the only real key is to NOT over cook the meat. For steaks, I like to make a marinade using Montreal steak seasoning, olive oil and balsamic vinegar. If you have a grinder, you can make some killer sausage mixing elk with pork.
Kelly


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks. Keep em coming!


----------



## fletchinjig (Jun 12, 2009)

Congrats on the cow, In my opinion you can do pretty much anything you would do with beef with an elk, or deer for that matter. Just remember the difference in fat to muscle tissue ratio. For the most part wild game is much leaner than beef so overcooking can be an issue. We have tried just about everything imaginable with venison. For roasts, we have done carrots and potatoes, French dip, Italian beef (wyogoob recipe), we have made pastrami, and it always turns out good. For jerky I like to use the Hi mountains jerky seasoning and cure. There are a bunch of different variety's but they come with a cure which makes the jerky in my opinion. Also my favorite is making hamburger. You can grind it yourself if you have a grinder with a little beef fat, or pork, or bacon it all works. Or any meat processor can do it for you. You can get a lot of lean burger that tastes no different than beef and save your wife from buying it. If you want some specifics I would be happy to post them, also there are a lot of folks on here with great ideas.
Congrats and Enjoy!


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks Fletch. Any specifics would be great.


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

We make alot of steak out of our big game. Go to Reams or Albertsons and get this marinade called "Spade L Ranch". Its a dry seasoning (just add water). Soak in a ziplock for at least half a day, overnight makes them even better. Cook them on the BBQ or broil them in the oven, dont overcook. This makes some of the best steaks Ive ever had...better than most beef steaks!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

+1 on the high mountain cure. As for the other ways to cook I never do marinades on elk steak. I just dont like to over power the natural flavors. I just rub them with salt, black pepper and a little garlic. Toss them in a HOT, well oiled and seasoned cast iron skillet. Cook for a couple minutes a side and enjoy. Love that wild flavor. Man I hope I fill my tag!!!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

roast crockpot recipies:
basics for all: always a layer of fresh onions on bottom and on top. sear roast all sides

1. cabellas big game seasoning, rub in, add 1 package of lipton or other onion soup mix, directly on top of roast, a bit of garlic (to taste) add water to top of roast, cook 6 hours.
2. substitute coke for water, makes a much sweeter flavor. with that much sugar its easy to burn if done on a stove top, keep to the crock pot.
3. add a pint of chili sauce (not salsa, sauce) to coke and on top of roast, nice flavor, sweeter still.
4. instead of chili sauce, try one of the other flavors, link mango peach.

any variety of the above. cook long and slow, meat will be very tender, good flavor but will inevitably be a bit dry - cure: good gravy or bbq sauce.

the meat will be even better cold the next day for sandwiches or on crackers with a good swiss, harvarti or such. can do a pulled meat of this as well for burritos, tacos, etc.


----------



## sniper (Dec 13, 2007)

If you are looking for many good recipies I would recommend the wildgame cookbook "From Mountaintop to Tabletop". I bought mine from sportsmans about a year ago and have really enjoyed the recipies in it. Good luck!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Call me crazy, but the "Recipe" section of this Forum has many elk recipes.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I should be on the payroll for "Greek Seasoning" It is a seasoning that you find in most markets but Walmart has the big cans and cheaper!
The stuff is good on anything! Salad's! Just a little olive oil and red wine vinager with a grundle of Greek Seasoning... Do not forget the avicadoes!
Beef, Elk, Deer, Phez, Chukar, Quail and anything else it BBQ's up perfect! (Not a fan of frying with it)
Try it! I have BBQ'd steaks for many people and have never ever been told they did not LOVE it!
My kids love it on Popcorn! 

And ya can't argue with a Phat man!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Call me crazy, but the "Recipe" section of this Forum has many elk recipes.


Crazy... :wink:


----------

